# dew claw removal $700!



## mathdan (Sep 10, 2007)

Took my newly rescued puppy to the vet yesterday for her first checkup and to see about getting her dewclaws removed. It would have been nice to get them done while she was getting spayed, but the animal shelter does not do that, only spays them automatically when they come in. So now, I have a 5 month old Rot, Shep, Lab, Doby, ? mutt with dew claws on all 4 legs. The ones in the front are not a big deal, but on her back legs she had one leg with a "big hanger" that is slightly attached to the bone according to the vet, and on the other leg she has TWO, one of which is a big hanger and the other is literally flapping around. The vet said they could remove all 5 and only charge us for the back legs, but that was still going to be a bit over $700 which would include anesthesia, the cone, etc....Does this sound reasonable?

I'd like to say "just live with them" but I am sure those hangers will get caught on something at some time. 

thanks


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are unsure of the price it might be worth calling around to some of the other vets in your area. It actually does not sound too high to me, but I think it just depends on where you are from. Did the vet recommend doing them?


----------



## mathdan (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks
I was going to do that today, but just wanted to have an idea of what others might have paid. The vet said we should for sure do the back ones as they really are out there (heck, she looks like a falcon or something with them!) and said the front ones could go either way, but she would do them for the same cost either way.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Is that more than a spay would cost for a dog (im only familiar with the price to spay a cat)? I want to say $700 is too expensive but if the dewclaws are attached to bone im not sure if that is a harder surgery than a spay. Hmmm...I agree you should see what other vets charge to see if it is in the normal range or not.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I would want to get several opinions on doing this 
my udnerstanding is that dew claw removal in a young young puppy is not a problem but as the dog matures that dew claws do serve a purpose and removing them in an adult dog is a major issue and can impact movement. they are not meant to be removed in an older dog...... 

I am not going to say do it or not.... what I will say is that I think you should see a specialist about whether it is advisable to do it. I was always told that it was not advisable to remove dewclaws in an older dog when there hasn't been an injury to prompt it.
s


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow i hope dewclaw removal isn't that expensive, my little dachshund still has one of her dewclaws (not attached to the bone, i don't think...). Btw who would remove three dewclaws and not the last one?!?!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ripley has rear dew claws and the vet quoted me $350 to remove them. I opted not to because she said they were pretty firmly attached. That quote was while he was already under for his neuter, so that may account for the price difference, but I would call around.


----------



## adidas5676 (Mar 7, 2007)

That's pretty high. For reference, the vet I work for has charged about $45 per dewclaw on dogs over 3 days old. Then you would add about $60 for anesthesia, another $60 if you want pre-anesthetic bloodwork (BUN/CREAT/ALT/ALKPHOS/GLUCOSE), $20 for antibiotics (if desired) and about $40 for pain meds (if desired). $700 is excessive, to say the least. I would get a 2nd opinion, or even just call a few vets in the area that you've heard good things about and see what they would charge.


----------

